# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação e acompanhamento de uma muda (frag)

## Julio Macieira

Olá, companheiros  :Olá: 

Ao longo dos tempos vou partilhando várias mudas (frags) dos meus corais. No entanto um em especial gostaria de seguir em termos de observação.

A minha Acropora formosa verde





Caso tenhas sido um dos contemplados, mostra-nos fotos da muda que levaste.

Gostava de poder acompanhar a evolução desses filhos  :yb624: 


Relembro apenas o tamanho desta colónia quando entrou a pouco mais de um ano e meio  :EEK!:  



Claro que se tiverem levado mudas de outro coral, é sempre interessante e em especial gratificante para mim poder ver observar a evolução dessas mudas. Mas desta Acropora formosa verde em especial, gostava de seguir a evolução da "filharada"  :yb624: 
*
Será que a minha formosa já tem netos ?*

----------


## Nuno Silva

Que coral impressionante!!! 

É impressionante o crescimento da muda num espaço de tempo tão curto. Este tipo de crescimentos é comum ou é só no aquário do juca?Vou arranjar umas mudas de acroporas para analisar o seu crescimento no meu aquario

Parabéns!
Quem me dera ter sido um dos contemplados :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Relembro apenas o tamanho desta colónia quando entrou a pouco mais de um ano e meio


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Deveras impressionante o crescimento dessa acropora!!!
Muitos parabéns Julio.

Já sabes se isso crescer desmesuradamente tens aqui um lar para um dos filhotes dessa malandra... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Aqui vai a minha, já com uma filha por acidente  :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Linda  :Palmas: 

pelos vistos a "neta" já demonstra sinais de ter de uma perfeita fixação a base  :SbSourire2: 

Esta em zona de corrente forte ou fraca ?

e a iluminação?

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Julio
Eu nunca percebi muito bem as diferenças de corrente fraca, forte e moderada pois são termos muito subjectivos  :Admirado:  
Pois, o que para ti pode ser fraco para mim pode ser forte!!
Mas, para teres uma ideia, a neta está com menos corrente e encontra-se junto ao substrato.
Cump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio
> Eu nunca percebi muito bem as diferenças de corrente fraca, forte e moderada pois são termos muito subjectivos  
> Pois, o que para ti pode ser fraco para mim pode ser forte!!
> Mas, para teres uma ideia, a neta está com menos corrente e encontra-se junto ao substrato.
> Cump.


Ora aí está uma boa informação, acerca do possível tipo de corrente que possas ter  :SbOk: 

Certamente que não tem corrente directa (caso fosse levantava-te o substrato)

A iluminação, dentro do ponto mais forte de incidência que esteja, é certamente a iluminação mais fraca do teu aquario (já que esta tem toda a coluna de agua na sua totalidade para ultrapassar)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Infelizmente a minha não resistiu ao rigor do Inverno e na noite do jantar ficou muito gelada, não tendo recuperado. Tenho muita pena.

Tenho no entanto uma muda de Seriatopora caliendrum que tem evoluido muito bem - logo coloco fotos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Infelizmente a minha não resistiu ao rigor do Inverno e na noite do jantar ficou muito gelada, não tendo recuperado. Tenho muita pena.
> 
> Tenho no entanto uma muda de Seriatopora caliendrum que tem evoluido muito bem - logo coloco fotos.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo




Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Temos de resolver esse acidente   :HaEbouriffe: 

Vou tratar disso durante o fim de semana :yb665: 

Tambem gostava de seguir as mudas do Vasco Santos





Será possivel ?  :SbSourire2: 

A acropora azul é lindissima.

Fica a foto da mãe

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma foto da caliendrum uns dias depois de ter entrado no aqua (29 Jan)...



e hoje...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tambem gostava de seguir as mudas do Vasco Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Será possivel ? 
> 
> A acropora azul é lindissima.
> ...


Olá Juca  :Olá:  

Bom...ofereces-te as mudas a mim  :yb665:  ...mas se quiseres chamar de "as mudas do Vasco Santos" por mim tudo bem!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Avançando para o que interessa...as mudas não passaram do que se vê nas fotos!
Os meus aquários têm (acabei de contar) 85 SPS, entre "colónias", mudas, mudinhas, corais do aquário do meu irmão e de um amigo meu, que não se estavam a dar onde era previsto. Não tenho reactor de cálcio, e a 3 meses que não tenho reactor de kalk...não posso fazer milagres, até porque não acredito neles.  :Coradoeolhos:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------

